# Un démon qui ne s'en va pas...



## yochi (5 Septembre 2005)

Bien le bon soir   

Je souhaiterais redémarrer un processus mais sans succès. Pourtant, Tiger étant axé sur UNIX, une commande qui fonctionne sur Linux devrait également fonctionner sur Mac OS X 10.4  :mouais: 

Je m'explique : je voudrais redémarrer mon serveur MySQL.
Pour cela, j'ai entré dans mon terminal la commande :

>top​
Parmi les résultats obtenu, j'ai trouvé :

*180 mysqld       0.0%  0:16.52   9    43    55  8.50M  2.18M  10.4M  59.7M*​
Donc j'ai ensuite entré cette ligne :

>service mysql stop​
...Afin de stoper le processus de mysqld et de le relancer via la méthode start. Mais voilà ce que Darwin me répond   

*No such service mysql*​
Oops   

Saurriez-vous ce qui cloche dans cette affaire ?


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2005)

Et un simple kill 180 ne suffirait pas ?


----------



## ntx (5 Septembre 2005)

Voir un "kill -9 180"


----------



## yochi (6 Septembre 2005)

Ca c'est trop radical, et tout le monde le sait. Pour rester sérieux je souhaitais fermer proprement et redémarrer (oujours proprement) un processus   

M'enfin, c'est chose faite : j'ai redémarré mon iMac !   
J'aurais quand même aimé savoir comment procéder. Mon but était de voir si par hasard, suite à la lecture de la réponse postée ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3342029#post3342029, la ligne de commande ci dessous avait fonctionnée :

>/usr/local/mysql-standard-4.1.13-apple-darwin8.1.0-powerpc/bin/mysqladmin -u root password pikachou​
Bilan après le redémarrage : lorsque je vais sur http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ c'est une jolie fenêtre qui s'ouvre m'invitant à entrer le couple login/password que je ne connais pas  :rateau: 
Avant, je tapais 'root' pour le login et '' pour le password. Aujourd'hui il cela ne fonctionne plus et lorsque j'entre 'root' et 'pikachou' ça ne fonctionne pas mieux    

Bref, en tout cas voilà pour l'histoire...  :hein:


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2005)

Si tu nous disais comment tu as installé mySQL et comment tu le démarres, on pourrait sans doute te dire comment on le relance.  Si tu n'as pas la réponse, dis nous sur quel site tu es allé et quelles sont les instructions que tu as suivies.

À+


----------



## yochi (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir Bilbo. En fait je l'ai simplement téléchargé sur le site officiel http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/4.1.html, ça s'appele Installer package (Mac OS X v10.4) et j'ai double cliqué sur les deux icons (l'un pour l'installer, autre pour qu'à chaque redémarrage, mysqld puisse d'auto-lancer).

Aujourd'hui mon problème c'est qu'en ayant essayé d'affecter un password à mon compte root, j'ai réussi malgrès moi à en enregistrer un ...mais qui ne marche pas  :mouais: 

Et ça c'est le comble


----------



## ntx (6 Septembre 2005)

Par le terminal, tu peux utiliser la commande "launchd". Sur le site d'Apple tu trouveras des informations sur la gestion des démons.


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2005)

yochi a dit:
			
		

> En fait je l'ai simplement téléchargé sur le site officiel http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/4.1.html, ça s'appele Installer package


J'ai eu la flemme d'installer tout ça, mais d'après le contenu des paquets, la commande suivante devrait marcher pour arrêter MySQL :
	
	



```
sudo /Library/StartupItems/MySQLCOM/MySQLCOM stop
```



			
				yochi a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui mon problème c'est qu'en ayant essayé d'affecter un password à mon compte root, j'ai réussi malgrès moi à en enregistrer un ...mais qui ne marche pas  :mouais:


Toujours la flemme.  Je ne sais plus comment on fait, mais la doc de MySQL donne un moyen de changer le mot de passe de root (celui de la base) qui marche très bien. Bien sûr, il faut connaître le mot de passe root (celui de la machine) pour pouvoir faire la manip. Tu trouveras plus d'infos sur ce dernier point ici.

À+


----------

